# Help Identifying my S&W



## alingo2001 (Jul 10, 2018)

I need help identifying a S&W I recently got from my grandmother, the S/N on the bottom of the butt of the pistol S 943126, the number on the cylinder and bottom of the barrel under the ejection rod match, inside the cutout when I open the cylinder is 211 26, it has a P stamped above it and something too small to make out next to the P. On the barrel is stamped .38 S&W Special CTG.

I'm curious as to the approximate era the firearm was produced and frame it is on


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

K frame? Hand-ejector model?
Maybe made 1939-1940?

If my one resource is right, the stocks are wrong. Replacements?
If the stocks are original, then I have no information to offer you.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

If Steve is right, and I believe he is, that's a really nice looking example from what the image shows. Steve, I imagine you researched the serial numbers, so what grips are proper for that model you are suggesting? I'm curious. Do you have a link to a picture?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> K frame? Hand-ejector model?
> Maybe made 1939-1940?
> 
> If my one resource is right, the stocks are wrong. Replacements?
> If the stocks are original, then I have no information to offer you.


Post-War S Series K Frames:

S811,120 - S999,999&#8230;&#8230;.1946 - 48


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My bet?
That *denner12* is correct.

I can't post pictures any more.
My resource shows the older-fashion stocks with round top edges to fit the S&W logo.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My bet?
> That *denner12* is correct.
> 
> I can't post pictures any more.
> My resource shows the older-fashion stocks with round top edges to fit the S&W logo.


Steve, you led me to it, the serial # most definitely helps. I obtained the information from this list which is very common across the web for identification purposes:

Pre-War N frame.

Year/Beginning Serial

1908&#8230;.. 1-------------1926&#8230;.. 25000
1909&#8230;.. 2050----------1927&#8230;.. 28500
1910&#8230;.. 5000----------1928&#8230;.. 29500
1911&#8230;.. 7050----------1929&#8230;.. 30000
1912&#8230;.. 9100----------1930&#8230;.. 34000
1913&#8230;.. 11150---------1931&#8230;.. 36000
1914&#8230;.. 13200---------1932&#8230;.. 38375
1915&#8230;.. 15250---------1933&#8230;.. 41200
1916&#8230;.. 15500---------1934&#8230;.. 43350
1917&#8230;.. 16000---------1935&#8230;.. 45500
1918-1919 None--------1936&#8230;.. 47200
1920&#8230;.. 16200---------1937&#8230;.. 48700
1921&#8230;.. 16300---------1938&#8230;.. 52000
1922&#8230;.. 18400---------1939&#8230;.. 57200
1923&#8230;.. 19600---------1940&#8230;.. 59000
1924&#8230;.. 20800---------1941&#8230;.. 62350
1925&#8230;.. 22000---------1942-1945 None

Post-War S Series N frames:

S62,489 - S67,999&#8230;&#8230;..1946 - Early 1947
S68,000 - S71,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1947 - Early 1948
S72,000 - S72,499&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1948 - Early 1949
S72,500 - S74,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1949 - Early 1950
S75,000 - S80,499&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1950 - Early 1951
S80,500 - S85,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1952 - Early 1952
S86,000 - S94,999&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;Late 1952 - Early 1953
S95,000 - S102,999&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1953 - Early 1954
S103,000 - S139,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1954 - Early 1955*
S140,000 - S149,999&#8230;.Late 1955 - Early 1956
S150,000 - S175,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1956 - Early 1957
S176,000 - S181,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1957 - Early 1958
S182,000 - S194,499&#8230;&#8230;Late 1958 - Early 1959
S194,500 - S206.999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1959 - Early 1960
S207,000 - S219,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1960 - Early 1961
S220,000 - S227,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1961 - Early 1962
S228,000 - S231,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1962 - Early 1963
S232,000 - S235.999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1963 - Early 1964
S236,000 - S257,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1964 - Early 1965
S258,000 - S261,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1965 - Early 1966
S262,000 - S289,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1966 - Early 1967
S290,000 - S304,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1967 - Early 1968
S305,000 - S329,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1968 - Early 1969
S330,000 - S333,454&#8230;&#8230;Late 1969 - Early 1970

*Note that a number of N frames with serials in the S138000-S140000 range (and the range may be wider either way) are seen that were shipped much later than the serial would suggest should be the case. In one known example a gun with serial S136431 was not shipped until June of 1958. It's possible that a large block of serial numbers that appear to be from 1954-55 were not actually used until 1957-58. It at least one case a gun has a 5-screw serial and was built as a 4-screw gun.

N Series N Frames:

N1 - N60,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......1970-72
N60,001 - N 190,000&#8230;...1972-74
N190,001 - N430,000&#8230;...1975 - 77
N430.001 - N 550,000&#8230;..1978
N550,001 - N580,000&#8230;.. 1979
N580,001 - N790,000&#8230;...1980
N790,001 - N932,999...&#8230;1980-83

Post-War S Series K Frames:

S811,120 - S999,999&#8230;&#8230;.1946 - 48

C Series K Frames: (Fixed Sight Models)

C1 - C233,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1948 - 52
C236,004 - C261,483&#8230;&#8230;.1953
C277,555 - C314,031&#8230;.&#8230;1954 - 56
C402,924 - C405,018&#8230;&#8230;.1957
C405,019 - C429,740&#8230;..1958 - 59
C429,741 - C474,148&#8230;&#8230;.1960
C474,149 - C622,699&#8230;&#8230;.1961 - 62
C622,700 - C810,532&#8230;&#8230;.1963 - 65
C810,533 - C999,999&#8230;..1966 - 67

D Series K Frames: (Fixed Sight Models)

D1 - D90,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1968
D90,001 - D330,000&#8230;&#8230;..1969 -70
D330,001 - D420,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;1971 - Early 72
D420,001 - D510,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Late 1972 - Early 73
D510,001 - D659,901&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Late 1973 - Early 1974
D659.902 - D75000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Late 1974 - Early 1975
D750,001 - D870,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Late 1975 - Early 1976
D870,001 - D999,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Late 1976 - Early 1977
2D00001 - 2D80,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.1977
2D80,001 - 2D99,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;1978
4D00001 - 6D10,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.1979
6D10,0001 - 7D10,000&#8230;&#8230;1980
7D10,001 - 9D44,500&#8230;..1981
9D44,501 - 17D8,900&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;1982
17D8,901 - 21D0883&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.1983

K Series K Frames (Adjustable Sight Models)

K101 - K614&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......1946
K615 - K18,731&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1947
K18,732 - K73,121&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;1948
K73,122 - K84,149&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;1949
K84,150 - K104,047&#8230;...1950
K104,048 - K136,690...1951
K136,691 - K175,637...1952
K175,638 - K210,095...1953
K210,096 - K231,255...1954
K231,256 - K266,154...1955
K266,155 - K288,988...1956
K288,989 - K317,822...1957
K317,823 - K350,547...1958
K350,548 - K386,804...1959
K386,805 - K429,894...1960
K429,895 - K468,098...1961
K468,099 - K515,478...1962
K515,479 - K553,999....1963
K555,000 - K605.877....1964
K605,878 - K658.986....1965
K658,987 - K715,996....1966
K715,997 - K779.162....1967
K779,163 - K848,781....1968
K848,782 - K946,391....1969
K946,382 - K999,999....1970
1K1 - 1K39,500.........1970
2K1 - 2K22.037.........1970
1K39,501 - 1K999,999...1971
2K22,038 - 2K55,996....1971
3K1 - 3K73,962.........1971
2K55,997 - 2K99,999....1972
3K31,280 - 5K6,616.....1972
4K1 - 4K1,627..........1972
4K1,628 - 4K54,104.....1973
5K6,617 - 5K73,962.....1973
4K54,105 - 4K99,999....1974
5K73,963 - 6K58,917....1974
7K1 - 7K26,043.........1974
7K26,044 - 7K70,577....1975
6K98,918 - 8K20,763....1975
8K20,764 - 9K1.........1975
8K20,000 - 9K100,000...1975
9K1,001 - 9K99,999.....1976
10K001 - 24K9,999......1977
25K001 - 56K9,999......1978 - 79
57K001 - 91K6,800......1980
91K6,801 - 124K000.....1981
125K000 - 269K9,999....1982
270K000 - 311K273......1983

1980 Three-Letter Prefix Series Begins at AAA000
Pilgrim, Jun 5, 2009 #2/124


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

View attachment 15146


This pistol I believe to be in the serial # range?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks pretty close, including the grips.

That style of grips must be post-war, and the round-top ones pre-war.


----------



## alingo2001 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you fellas very much, that list helps quite a bit, just really curious if its something I can shoot (.38 special rounds, not +P) or a mantle hanger. Everything works fine, the cylinder is tight, rifling is pretty good. Again, thank you guys


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

It might have some decent collector's interest, so you might wish to not shoot it much, but if it were mine, I'd have a competent gunsmith check it out, then shoot it with no worries at all. You can DYI it by Googling how to check lock up and timing then, if it passes, shoot it.


----------

